# New Members



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! We have a lot of new friends to greet this month!








Please join me in extending a hearty "Welcome aboard!" to all the new Outbackers that joined us in March...

Morris
chillaxin
blackhills6
unhappycamper
Burt
bruciebaie
Linda
apone
OutbackOwner
wolverine
mustang II
lobsang
wicksmith1
Luonthego
bmac6174
Scottyfish
Dan and Adair
Lady Campselot
Frank
hautevue
Mike Biron
F350 lmh
GoodTimes
grandprixa1
UT_Mark
Williams Family
jlm1216819
AZOutback
Calliope
brickhouse
TurkeyBranch
gonewild
nomad2308
Ruben
dkinkela
trajoe
caneintn
tgil27
BigTimSullivan
sweeber
NvOutbackers
leedesign2
Dustin
Kenkolen
x5rdman
bubbles
mikeak
Ryan
ZHB
mariner fan
Jody
NDCampers
tsimm3694
4cfarm
spiderwrulf
pilotsparky
semper fi
Outback in the NWT
transam3
bhbdvm
sgallant
pb40
chriskalbe
wenkshop
CTFirefighter
CamperFred
tom_jen
CDNoutbacker
MtnBikrTN
Nancy
trjackson
kristina
marksbowling
mt5
doxtoby
Charley
Larry on the move
adamsi55
TundraTom
Anderson's
k5212
Big Daddy
Texanista
pat1035
tdux3+1
Shredhead
jasailor
llee780
onb
ltaylor
CA-NYCamper
Outback-Rice
hafenator
JerseyGirl86
aquacamper
taylorlenz
3guys and a girl
striddle
tyson
Juan
ak outback
aleximom
09 OUTIE 210RS
gitou
McNaughton
Harry Matthews
Ryeguy

I guess the word is getting around, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow!!







That is a bunch of New Outbackers!









Welcome everyone and enjoy the site!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! Thats some list - WELCOME!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

A hearty WELCOME !! to all from the Obnj crew

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of the names are interesting. It would be good to hear the stories.

Welcome and post often


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME !!!! Join in the fun!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That's a whole lotta Outbacker love!!!

WELCOME!!!
MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!!! That's a whole bunch of new Outbackers!!! COOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes!! To those who joined.... POST!!! We love to help you with mods or get ideas from you for new mods. We love pictures of most everything and like to hear what you have and what you tow it with and who you bring along for the ride!!

Welcome!!


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello there lucky Outbackers, I'm not even a newbie because I've turned around twice from going to sign on the dotted line for a 2009 210rs, due to the dealer not wanting to budge on price, and I keep seeing better deals on them in other states....and some of the towing add ons seeme a bit high. I drive a 2008 Chevy V8 crew cab truck, what do you guys recomment as a must accesorie to pull the 210rs? and what is a fair price for todays market? I want to buy local because I want to build a relationship with them and not have to wait for service because I bought elsewhere (happened with my motorcycle)....any wise advise to this loaded question?
Thanks Ruben


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome All you Outbackers!
Happy Camping


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I was so surprised when I found this site .I'm goin to enjoy this alot


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Question Doug- What is the actual number of members?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Question Doug- What is the actual number of members?


At last check... 4,178.
And that's - near as we can tell - a spammer free membership I might add!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome fellow campers.







You will enjoy this site. Lots of info and friendly folks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ruben said:


> Hello there lucky Outbackers, I'm not even a newbie because I've turned around twice from going to sign on the dotted line for a 2009 210rs, due to the dealer not wanting to budge on price, and I keep seeing better deals on them in other states....and some of the towing add ons seeme a bit high. I drive a 2008 Chevy V8 crew cab truck, what do you guys recomment as a must accesorie to pull the 210rs? and what is a fair price for todays market? I want to buy local because I want to build a relationship with them and not have to wait for service because I bought elsewhere (happened with my motorcycle)....any wise advise to this loaded question?
> Thanks Ruben


To Ruben (and anyone else shopping),

When looking at how low you can get for prices, many of us have gotten quotes from Lakeshore RV (Michigan) and Holman RV (Ohio). They tend to be the lowest priced Outback dealers. Now, some of us have made the drive (and been very happy, I might add). Others have used that price to assist in negotiations.

One thing to remember is that the trailer has to be hauled to your location hooked to a truck (you can't trailer them and for some reason they don't rail ship). This costs a significant amount of money, and you will either pay it after the selling price (if you buy from a distance and drive yourself or pay to have it delivered), or in the selling price (your dealer pays it when they buy the unit). Therefore, if you are using a distant quote, please consider that the local selling price may need to be up to a couple grand higher just to cover the transportation costs.









Now if anyone has more questions(about anything really), please feel free to post a new thread as sometimes your questions get lost in other threads.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I DITTO PSYCHODAD.







You will enjoy this site and there is a lot of good people and friends here.
Robert


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Hello there lucky Outbackers, I'm not even a newbie because I've turned around twice from going to sign on the dotted line for a 2009 210rs, due to the dealer not wanting to budge on price, and I keep seeing better deals on them in other states....and some of the towing add ons seeme a bit high. I drive a 2008 Chevy V8 crew cab truck, what do you guys recomment as a must accesorie to pull the 210rs? and what is a fair price for todays market? I want to buy local because I want to build a relationship with them and not have to wait for service because I bought elsewhere (happened with my motorcycle)....any wise advise to this loaded question?
> Thanks Ruben


To Ruben (and anyone else shopping),

When looking at how low you can get for prices, many of us have gotten quotes from Lakeshore RV (Michigan) and Holman RV (Ohio). They tend to be the lowest priced Outback dealers. Now, some of us have made the drive (and been very happy, I might add). Others have used that price to assist in negotiations.

One thing to remember is that the trailer has to be hauled to your location hooked to a truck (you can't trailer them and for some reason they don't rail ship). This costs a significant amount of money, and you will either pay it after the selling price (if you buy from a distance and drive yourself or pay to have it delivered), or in the selling price (your dealer pays it when they buy the unit). Therefore, if you are using a distant quote, please consider that the local selling price may need to be up to a couple grand higher just to cover the transportation costs.









Now if anyone has more questions(about anything really), please feel free to post a new thread as sometimes your questions get lost in other threads.









Thanks Nathan I figured the hauling charge came into play down here in New Orleans, but what say on the 900.00 plus tax sway bars they keep saying I get for the 210rs? like I said I really want to buy local, but just want to be taking advantage of because I never owned one before.
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ruben,

Sway control and weight distribution hitches are always a good idea. How much it matters is based on your setup (i.e.: A dually pulling a pop-up really doesn't need it!), but for most all of us it is needed. As far as cost goes, there is a wide range of options available, and as with most things, you get what you pay for.

A good choice that works for most people is either an Equal-i-zer or a Reese DualCam setup. Both offer great performance at a reasonable price (~ $600-1,000). If you want the best, go with a Hensley Arrow or a Pro-Pride 3P. These units do offer the highest level of control and safety, but will set you back $2,500-3,000. Are they worth the difference? It depends who you ask! In my case, my Equal-i-zer has worked so well that I can't see that much room for improvement, but again, it depends on the situation. There are also lesser 'friction' options available, that frankly don't do much for you sway wise. You will save a couple hundred bucks, but not have much to show for it.

One thing that you can almost count on, is that the dealer will not take the time to get your hitch setup correctly. Whether they don't really understand the systems, or just are not interested in investing the effort, I don't know, but I have yet to see anybody on here post what a great job their dealer did setting up their hitch!

That said, I would suggest that you plan on installing and tuning the hitch yourself. They are not that difficult to do, if you can follow directions. And in the end you will have the added benefit of really understanding how it all works, which will serve you well down the road. Also, if you do decide to go the self installation route, you are no longer tied to paying the dealers prices or being limited to the brand(s) they happen to sell. You will be free to shop around for the best deal you can find.

Hope this helps at least a little.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's the Reese Dual Cam for $525: e-trailer

Here's the Equal-i-zer for $450: PPL Motorhomes

I'd tell the dealer you're willing to pay $650-$700 installed. Otherwise ask how much it would cost to have it installed if you bought it from a more afforable source. I can't see how they could charge more than 1 hour at a labor rate of $80-100/hr








Of course you could also just order it, bring it and install it yourself after the pdi...


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Here's the Reese Dual Cam for $525: e-trailer
> 
> Here's the Equal-i-zer for $450: PPL Motorhomes
> 
> ...


If you are really shrewd, you can always buy a used one. I found a near new Reese 1200lb on Craigslist the guy used to tow to a seasonal site for $400!!! The 1200lb retails for close to a $1000

Reese on Craigslist

There are deals to be made out there, don't be the one who overpaid...


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.......I went down today and bought a new 210rs that should take 6 to seven weeks to arrive, supposedly they come standard with Maxx vent cover and some type of built in black water flush, anyways so I'm being told. As dome as this might sound is there any online video, cd to buy, that visually shows you the whole waste hose and black water system works? What is the smallest generator that would safely run the whole rv? anyways I'm sure they will go over things with me when I pick it up and I do have 6 weeks to school myself.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome to Outbacker. I've really had a good time reading other ideas, mods, and experiences on here. Thanks for making this place available for us newcomers. I have a new 2009 Malibu 2711, which I gather is a SOB (some other brand) but from what I've seen, there are a LOT of similarities in my TT and the Outback.

As far as mods go, so far we have put a memory foam topper on the queen bed, hung towel hooks, and put in 2 tv's mounted to the walls. DH wired them so that you can put a DVD in the one tv and the other will play the same movie at the same time. That way we won't be all fighting for the couple of seats that can see the tv. I will try to take pictures later this week.

We're going on our first big trip this week. We're driving almost 1000 miles to visit family and thought the TT will be a terrific alternative to crowding into everyone else's houses. We're stocked up and ready to roll.

Edited to add: We're one of the families who traveled to get our TT. Couch's Campers in Middletown,OH had the floor plan we had decided on and they had it about $2500 cheaper than I could get it here locally. It was a good experience for us.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, experienced Outbackers, for the great welcome to us new Outbackers.

I've have learned from this site alone more than I thought I could about RVing over the internet. I love the threads on the mods, towing, the rallies, etc.

We are Canadians from the nation's capital - Ottawa - currently on a 2 year work assignment just outside NY city. We're having a great time and look forward to exploring the Northeast this summer. We're starting it off right by attending the Northeast rally in CT in May. Should be a lot of fun!

We've been camping for several years in the Donald Trump condo of tents - a Eureka Tunnelvision: 23 ' x 10'. It is an awesome tent, as far as tents go, but now that we have 2 retired racing greyhounds, tenting is not really an option, not to mention the setup time is too long for weekend exploration.

Anyway, it's great to be welcomed to the 'family', so, thank you....and we look forward to seeing you all out there under the stars!


----------



## countryvet (Jan 2, 2009)

hi My Name is Clifford Guy USAF Disabled vet 1969-1985. Last Base was Beale AFB. I am a Ham Radio operator (KE5WXL) I am also on Echolink Node is 413995. I am currently looking to get a travel trailer soon. My wife Joyce is a Ordained minister and we just starting our ministry in helping a church in Uganda to rebuild. our web site is www.flickeringlightsmissions.org. We are also starting our homebusiness my web site is www.guyscommunications.com, my wife's is www.dt-earth.com.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

CliffGuy said:


> hi My Name is Clifford Guy USAF Disabled vet 1969-1985. Last Base was Beale AFB. I am a Ham Radio operator (KE5WXL) I am also on Echolink Node is 413995. I am currently looking to get a travel trailer soon. My wife Joyce is a Ordained minister and we just starting our ministry in helping a church in Uganda to rebuild. our web site is www.flickeringlightsmissions.org. We are also starting our homebusiness my web site is www.guyscommunications.com, my wife's is www.dt-earth.com.


Clifford,
Trust me, you cannot go wrong with an Outback TT.







If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Every model of Outback has some representation here and I'm am sure any question will be answered.
Good luck on your ministry,








Brian


----------

